# Moravian Malt



## sluggerdog (26/9/06)

I was just reading up about a Bohemian Pilsner and noticed it mentions Moravian Malt. I've done a bit of googling on the malt and it seems it is not available within Australia.

Does anyone have any info/experience with this malt and would there be a suitable alternative that we have available here?

Cheers
SD :beer:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (26/9/06)

Slugger,
i don't know if it's actually a moravian strain, but the Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner malt is my No 1. choice for a Bohemian pilsner. Its Czech grown, so it must be the real thing. Definately my favorite malt.


----------



## Ross (26/9/06)

sluggerdog said:


> I was just reading up about a Bohemian Pilsner and noticed it mentions Moravian Malt. I've done a bit of googling on the malt and it seems it is not available within Australia.
> 
> Does anyone have any info/experience with this malt and would there be a suitable alternative that we have available here?
> 
> ...




Slugger - The Bohemium Pilsner malt is your closest available here.
"Bohemian Malt from the Czech Republic. This is a slightly less modified version of the German Pilsner malt. It is made from Bohemian Hanka Barley. Perfect for making Bohemian style Pilsners using protein rests and decoction mashing. 
It produces a full bodied golden brown color that gives a complex malty flavor, great for contintal pilsners! "

cheers Ross


----------



## sluggerdog (26/9/06)

Too easy, cheers for that. Already have some Bohemium Pilsner malt which I brewed with last week, cannot wait to taste it.


----------



## Ross (26/9/06)

I've got this one fermenting as we speak...

Opal Bohemium Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/09/2006 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner Bohemium (3.9 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (13.0 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
30.00 gm Opal [10.00%] (80 min) Hops 29.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Opal [10.00%] (15 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Opal [10.00%] (1 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 
Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.4 % 
Bitterness: 45.1 IBU 
Est Color: 7.9 EBC 


Cheers Ross


----------



## sluggerdog (26/9/06)

Pretty close to my next planned bo-pils ross.. mines a little lower in the bitterness though and I'm using saaz hops. Just waiting for fermenters to empty so I can make this one.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.56 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 9.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 62.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
450.00 gm Munich Malt (15.0 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
70.00 gm Saaz [2.90%] (20 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [2.90%] (60 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Saaz [2.90%] (75 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 4.1 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz Plugs [3.30%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Czech Budejovice Lager (White Labs #WLP80Yeast-Lager


----------

